# Verbingung zwischen SPS und PC



## Rene (9 August 2004)

Hallo
Ich versuche eine Verbindung zwischen PC und SPS (S7 414/2DP) her zu stellen. Ich kann schon Telegramme von PC zur SPS schicken, aber nicht von der SPS zum PC. 
Ich verwende vür die Kommunikation eine SOCKET-Verbindung.
In der SPS arbeite ich imit den Kommunikations-Bausteinen FC50, FC60.
Der Sende-FC sagt mir dauernt, das keine Verbingung aufgebaut werden kann.
Zum Senden sag ich mir, das die SPS den Server und der PC den Client darstellt.

Bin für jede Anregung dankbar.

Gruß Rene


----------



## Zottel (9 August 2004)

Mmh.. wenn de SPS Verbindugen aufbauen will, scheint sie in der Client-Rolle zu sein. Dann muss PC-seitig bereits eine Server-Software laufen, die die TCP- oder UDP-Verbindung annimmt. (ich gehe mal davon aus, dass das ganze irgendwie über Ethernet/IP laufen soll).


----------

